# Smacked bottom!!!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Kathleen was three years old when her mummy was expecting her second child, and chose to give birth at home with the help of a midwife. Unfortunately there was a power cut just as she went into labour.

The house was very, very dark so the midwife asked little Kathleen to hold a flashlight high over her mummy so she could see while she helped deliver the baby. Very diligently, Kathleen did as she was asked. Her mummy pushed and pushed, and after a little while baby Gerald was born. The midwife lifted him by his little feet, and spanked him on his bottom. Gerald began to cry. 

The midwife then thanked Kathleen for her help, and asked the wide-eyed 3-year old what she thought about what she had just witnessed. 

Kathleen quickly responded, "He shouldn't have crawled in there in the first place. Smack him again!"


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> He shouldn't have crawled in there in the first place


 :lol: :lol: 
You spend nine months trying to get out of one...and the rest
of your live trying to get back in them   :lol: :lol:


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Old ones are the good ones  H


----------

